# Call of Cthulhu: Beyond the Mountains of Madness [OCC]



## Yellow Sign (Mar 18, 2003)

Coming Soon!


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 18, 2003)

_“That is not dead which can eternal lie
And with strange aeons even death may die…”_
*H. P. Lovecraft*

_"Men Wanted for hazardous journey. Small wages, bitter cold, long months of complete darkness, constant danger, safe return doubtful. Honor and recognition in case of success."_
*Ernest Shackleton* (1874-1922)
newspaper announcement before his Endurance Expedition.


 The Starkweather/Moore Antartic Expedition is looking for a few good men (and women) for experience of a life time. Our main goal is to discover the fate of the doomed Miskatonic Univeristy Antartic Expedition of 1931. Do you have what it takes?

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Well I must be insane  but I am going to start up a PBP Call of Cthulhu d20 game of the Epic _Beyond the Mountains of Madness_  Campaign. I am looking for 4-6 active players. Roleplaying skills are a must! I want interesting and imaginative characters. Are you interested! Fun will be had my all and if you lucky your character will survive with their sanity intact (doubtful though). Character building guidelines to follow.


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 18, 2003)

Rollcall!!!

I call dibs on a Miskatonic Professor!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 18, 2003)

argh!

so tempted...so tempted....


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 18, 2003)

Come on Kitana do it for a fellow Texan! *JOIN!!!* 

Really I would love to have you in one of my games! It would be a honor!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 18, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Come on Kitana do it for a fellow Texan! JOIN!!!
> 
> Really I would love to have you in one of my games! It would be a honor! *




well i do have a reputation for making some quirky characters...arggggghhhh.....the temptation!!!!!

        

let me check my game/dm load - Resident Evil is currently taking a huge chunk of effort but that's cuz its just started and people are going post-happy hehe -- and get back to you tonight!


----------



## VorpalBunny (Mar 18, 2003)

BtMoM!!!??? Yellow Sign, you ARE nuts! 

Damn but it is tempting...


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 18, 2003)

Yeap! I failed my sanity check long ago!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 18, 2003)

Tempted... 

I'm claiming a spot for now just to be sure... (and hopes that Shaper, Kitana and Vorpal are joining in )


----------



## anonystu (Mar 18, 2003)

No intermediate stages here, I'm fully tempted. Count me in for the snow and ice and disorientation and the things man was not meant to know, let alone eat.

--stu


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Mar 19, 2003)

I'm interested if there's an extra slot. I do have a copy of the book, but haven't read much past the introduction. And I don't really remember anything. I'd love to get the chance to play through it before reading it.

Edit: This _and_ Temple of Yig starting up, and me stuck at work without my CoC hardback. Grr...


----------



## Fanog (Mar 19, 2003)

Hmm, I think I'm getting the hang of this PbP roleplaying. 

If there's room, I'd like to join, even though I don't have the CoC book.

Fanog


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 19, 2003)

ok sign me up


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 19, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *ok sign me up *




I dont think anyone heard you so I thought that I would help


----------



## VorpalBunny (Mar 19, 2003)

ARRGH! OK, DAMMIT!! I'm in too (if there's still room).

I hate you, Yellow Sign.  I really hate you.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 19, 2003)

Ok, I am closing the game to recruitment and here are the lucky players who are in!

VorpalBunny
Shapermc
KitanaVorr
Fanog
Byrons_Ghost
Anonystu
The Forsaken One
ZombieDude

PS. I love the chaos that I am causing!!! VB, Shapermc, BG, The Forsaken One, and KITANAVORR in my game!!! (hey Fanog and Anonystu so disrespect to you guys but these are some PBP heavy hitters here!)

....character building info to come......

PSS. VorpalBunny don't hate me because I am insane!


----------



## Fanog (Mar 19, 2003)

It's the avatar-thing right? I really have to get myself one of those. 

(on a more serious note: no disrespect taken, respect usually has te be earned. I hope I'll do so.)

Fanog


----------



## anonystu (Mar 19, 2003)

Hey, no offense taken, I'm really happy to be in a game with great players: I've never found any better way to both have lots of fun and raise my roleplaying skill than to consistently seek only quality games with quality people.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shapermc _*I dont think anyone heard you so I thought that I would help  *




hello enworld...My name is Kit and I'm a pbp addict...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 19, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> *It's the avatar-thing right? I really have to get myself one of those.
> *




oh its totally the avatar thing - doncha know?



You get one and BAMMO!  You're an addict...they get you that way....hoooked....yeah man...yeah...gotta get me a fix....


----------



## Fanog (Mar 19, 2003)

I think I'm getting there _fast_.   

Ah well...


----------



## VorpalBunny (Mar 19, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *PSS. VorpalBunny don't hate me because I am insane!  *




LOL!  You _are_ certifiable.  And I hate you because you're sending my productivity at work into the crapper.


----------



## zombiedude (Mar 19, 2003)

*playing*

Can I get in on this as well?  I have a knife wielding insomniac in mind.  He can't sleep because he hears voices in the darkness.  It all started when he saw something strange that he can't quite recall, that was when he began carrying knives.  Lemme know if I can get in or not.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 19, 2003)

Ok ZombieDude, your in but _Eight is Enough!_  
I guess you cannot have a epic game with out a epic number of players.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 19, 2003)

*Prologue* 

In September of 1930, researchers from Arkham's Miskatonic University set sail for the Antarctic continent on a bold venture of exploration and discovery. the Miskatonic University Antarctic Expedition, privately funded with support from the Nathaniel Pickman Foundation, left Boston Harbor in two ships. Two months later they landed in Antarctica near Ross Island: twenty men, fifty-five dogs, and five large Dornier aeroplanes were set up on the ice. Their mission was to survey a geologic history of Earth's last frontier, to chart from the air where no human foot had stepped, and to determine at last, once and for all, whether Antarctica was indeed one land mass or several. 

In much of this they were successful. From November of 1930 to mid-January of 1931, the expedition achieved goal after goal, milestone after milestone. Their results where broadcast daily to the world, via the waiting ships and the great listening station at Kingsport Head. Thousands of square miles of previously unexplored terrain were overflown and mapped. Sled teams and aerial explorations led by Professor Dyer and Lake took core samples from scattered spots over nearly a quarter of the continent. Advanced lightweight drilling apparatus, designed and operated by Doctor Pabodie, enabled the teams to extract core samples from deep within the ice, as well as the ancient exposed rocks of that frigid land. 

However, history does not remember the Miskatonic Expedition for its successes but for its final tragic failure.

The end of the expedition came just as the team seemed on the brink of their most spectacular triumph. On January 23rd, a large aerial party , lead by the biologist Professor Lake, broke through into a unbelieveable treasure trove of anicent bones and fossils in a series of caverns at the foot of a hitherto-unknown mountain range. For two days they explored the caves, bringing up specimen after specimen ina a fantastic palimpsest of earthly history. Some of the specimens uncovered by Lake's teams were utterly unlike any living things that have ever been studied by science - and they had been preserved, through some freak combination of cold and terrain, to such an extent that even tissue had remained intact after millions of years. 

Lake's initial reports were seized upon by the scientific world. The photographs and samples he collected promised to lead to whole new fields of biological knowledge. The transcriptions broadcast of his first crude dissections have been copied untold times, and are available in every library of science worthy of the name. He would, it is certain, have gone on to report still greater marvals of science - but even heroic efforts must end, and Lake and the others chose at last to rest, after nearly two days of frantic activity. 

They were never heard from again. 

On the afternood of January 24th, a tremendous Antarctic gale swept the campsite, killing every man in Lake's party and scattering his samples, notes, and equipment beyond recovery. A rescue mission the following day found only silence, useless scraps of machinery, and a few pathetic remains of the tragedy. None of the men at Lake's camp ever returned home. The remainder of the expedition retreated north a few days later.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 19, 2003)

May 26, 1933

*"ANTARCTICA OR BUST!" *
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Renown Adventurer Sets His Sights on the Bottom of the World.*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

*New York (AP)* - World famous explorer James Starkweather annouced today that he would lead a party of scientists and explorers into uncharted parts of the Antarctic continent this fall.
Starkweather, accompanied by geologist William Moore of Miskatonic University in Arkham, Massachusetts, intends to continue along the trail first blazed by the ill-fated Miskatonic University Expedition of 1930-31.
The Starkweather-Moore Expedition will set sail in September from New York City. Like their predecessors, they intend to use long-range aircraft to explore further into the South Polar wilderness than has ever been done before.
"This is not about the South Pole", Starkweather explained ths morning , in a prepared speech in his hotel in New York. "Many people have been to the Pole. We're going to go places where no one has ever been and see things that no one alive has seen."
The expedition intends to spend only three months in Antarctica. Extensive use of aeroplanes for surveying and transport, according to Starkweather, will allow the party to chart and cover territory in hours that would have taken weeks to cover by ground.
One goal of the expedition is to find the campsite and last resting place of the twelve men, led by Professor Charles Lake, who first discovered the Miskatonic Range, and who where killed by a unexpected storm. The mapping and climbing of the mountains in that range and the aerial survey of the lands on the far side are also important goals. 
"The peaks are tremendous," Starkweathe explained. "The tallest mountains in the world! It's my job to conquer those heights, and bring home their secrets for all mankind."
"We have the finest equipment money can buy. We cannot help but succeed."
Starkweather, 43, is a veteran of the Great War. He has led expeditions into the wilderness on four continents, and was present on the trans-polar flight of the airship _Italia_, whose crash near the end of its voyage on the North Polar ice cap received worldwide attention.
Moore, 39, a full Professor of Geology, is also the holder of the Smythe Chair of Paleontology at Miskatonic Univeristy. He has extensive experience in harsh climates and has taken part in expeditions to both the Arctic and the Himalayan Plateau.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 19, 2003)

Ok there is the basic background to the game. Your characters are to be a party members of the Starkweather-Moore Expedition or will try and get onto the expedition 

The expediton is recruiting now and they are looking for people with useful skills. Also they are looking for financial backers. Dilettantes and others with no useful skills may purchase berths in this fashion. Journalist are also wanted. 

So think about what a arctic expedition would need. I will want 3rd level characters. If you don't have the rules come up with your character idea and I will build him/she for you. Stats will be generated buy rolling 4d6 and dropping the lowest die.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 19, 2003)

hmm I have two concepts so far...which do you think fits better?

Lara Croft type - more money than she knows what to do with so she spends it trying to get the best adrenalin rush money can buy so she doesn't have to suffer boredom.  Finances crazy expeditions - its all about the glory and excitement baby - some people think she has a death wish, she just says she has an adrenalin addiction - she's just a little unbalanced - gunslinger - academic - adventurer - risktaker - wild child product of the 20's

or

mild-manner professor, a bit timid, but very brillant.  she couldn't resist the treasures that the previous expedition had done and overcame her fear to go on this expedition.  Utterly not a survivalist - a complete city girl.  She is wild about knowledge, about learning, and about what the expedition found.  She wants the glory of bringing it out to the public, hoping it will ensure her tenure at the university


----------



## anonystu (Mar 19, 2003)

I'm going to hold back on ideas a bit because I want to:

a) see what other people are doing
b) wait for my CoC book to arrive
c) read a bit more about the time period and mythos to get in-setting.

That said, I would love (if it's okay with YellowSign) to have some pre-established links, so those of you coming up with concepts, if you want a sibling, parent, class mate, significant other, or whatever, leave those hooks dangling, and I'll see if I can pick some of them up.


----------



## Fanog (Mar 19, 2003)

I first thought about making a crazed mathematician, think John Nash (_A Beautiful Mind_) meets Max Cohen (_Pi_). He might want to join the expedition due to something that the previous expedition found, something that is very interesting for his 'new theory'. He definately is a bit unstable to start with, don't know if you could fit this concept in or if it's a bit too much for this CoC campaign.

Alternatively, I might like to try a pilot, someone from an old noble family, who was cast out because he joined the army in the war. All the more tragic because he never really got to act in the war, make a 'difference'. His life has been uneventful since then, and he has been wallowing in selfpity. Now, he feels that he is growing older and that his body will soon fail him. He realizes that he only has _one_ more chance to make a name for himself, achieve something and thus take revenge on his family for casting him out. He's willing to take risk in order to make an accomplishment, for this is his last chance. He's not in for the glory, but for his personal self-worth (think severe midlife crisis, combined with a grudge against his family).

While typing this, the pilot seems to get much more well-rounded than the mathematician, I think he'll offer more opportunities for RP.
I'll switch preferences. I'll go for the pilot, keep the mathematician as back-up in case you're not happy with him. Fickle me.  

Fanog

EDIT: clarified a little bit.


----------



## zombiedude (Mar 19, 2003)

*my character*

OK, I don't have the D20 CoC rulebook, so please just adjust this stuff as you see fit.


John "Razor" Rayburn

    Rayburn was an adventurer and explorer.  He climbed mountains, was an experienced free diver, and had camped in or trekked through most jungles and forests around the world.  He was gaining some reknown, and had even considered taking up hunting.  People that knew him would have called him a thrillseeker or pioneer depending on their perspective.  All Rayburn cared about was the amount of risk he was taking, he lived for danger.

One night, while doing some diving off of the South American coast while looking for a rare species of fish with some comrades, he opted to stay out on his boat when the others went to camp on shore.  He stayed out for several more hours, until late into the night, before heading back.

He landed his craft about three miles from his camp, as he usually did.  He liked the exercise and the chance to be alone with nature.  About a half mile from his camp he heard terrible screams and gunshots.  He raced to get to his companions, but when he arrived he found the camp in shambles, his friends dead, and for a moment he saw  _something_, exactly what he cannot recall.  All he can remember is that he drew his knife and began swinging wildly.  Whether this saved him, or the _thing_ simply ignored him he does not know.

Since that night Razor John has not slept.  He has tried, but then the nightmares start, and he awakes screaming soaked in sweat.  John cannot rest at all unless he has a blade in his hand.  In fact, he can barely function at all unless he has a shiv of somekind on his person.  When he can get away with it, John will carry upwards of 6 knives on him, and if he suspects danger he will conceal a katana under his over coat.

Razor John has joined because he wants to get his old life back, at least that is what he wants to believe.  Truth is he feels called to go, and he feels a kinship for what happened to the first expedition.

John is 28, is 5' 11", and weighs 140 lbs.  His hair is deep black, except by his ears which is a stark white.  He always looks tired, with dark circles under his eyes, complete with the bloodshot stare.  His hair rarely stays combed for long and his clothes are always ruffled.

Lemme know if this is OK.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Mar 19, 2003)

I thinking about a burned-out WWI flying ace turned "soldier of fortune" or a Miskatonic geologist sent by the Univeristy to continue Dyer's work (they are the tallest mountains in the world, after all... )



> _Originally posted by anonystu_
> *...read a bit more about the time period and mythos to get in-setting.*


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 19, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *So think about what a arctic expedition would need. I will want 3rd level characters. If you don't have the rules come up with your character idea and I will build him/she for you. Stats will be generated buy rolling 4d6 and dropping the lowest die. *




With the 4d6 are we keepin or re-rolling the 1's?  

Aside from that I am thinking of a shelterd esectric Professor from the MU.  Would I be able to have the sensitive feat?  Thanks!


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 19, 2003)

Ok,

Shapermc, you roll 4d6 and drop your lowest die. Sorry no rerolling ones. If you get a really sucky set of characteristics I might let you reroll them. If I am in a good mood 

Yes you can take the Senstive feat.

Please don't read _The Mountains of Madness_ if you have not already. 

All the character ideas look great. I cannot wait to see how the party shapes up. 

If you want to have a connection with another character before play begins thats find by me!


----------



## VorpalBunny (Mar 19, 2003)

Sorry, YS - my bad.  I removed the link from my post.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 19, 2003)

heh

well hmm...if so many people are nobles and professors...I think maybe I'll add a third option as a possible character

Ex-jazz lounge singer who married some rich old man, was tried for his bloody murder but acquited.  Now she's living it large on the dead man's cash and avoiding her upset step children.  The last expedition findings interest her and she sunk some money into it to finance it.  Yet another whim of America's most famous flapper and gold-digger.

Did she really murder him?  Well...you don't know, do you?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 19, 2003)

Kitana, I love the jazz singer/possible black widow angle. Starkweather is just going to LOVE your character! Maybe this could be a possible publicity stunt to help launch a movie career? She has money now she wants FAME!


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 19, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Please don't read The Mountains of Madness if you have not already. *




You know....   does it count if you know the story like the back of your hand     Well I thought that all these "rehash" mods based after the Lovecraft stories were supposed to work (and possibly be enhansed) if you know the origonal?

*heres hoping that I dont roll 1's!*


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 19, 2003)

Here are a few ideas for possible characters if your still thinking about it.

Cartographer/Surveyor
Dog Handler/Sled Driver
Electrician
Guide/Polar Survival Expert
Journalist
Mechanic
Mountaineer
Outfitter (expert in cold climates)
Photographer
Pilot
Physicain
Raidoman

and (hint..hint) a geologist and/or paleontologist would be a good idea for a occupation.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 19, 2003)

Oh heck! Its ok to know the story but I was just wanting those who don't know the story to learn it fresh. (Spoiler alert) The story can be found and read kinda like a mythos tome in the campaign. But really its no big woop!


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Mar 19, 2003)

> Ex-jazz lounge singer who married some rich old man, was tried for his bloody murder but acquited.




I see someone else has seen _Chicago_. Sounds cool!

For my character, I'm thinking journalist. Sort of a globe-trotting type, writes travelogues, reports on hotspots, that sort of thing. He's going to have a semi tough-guy, Hemmingway thing going for him. He's going with the expedition as a press liason, writer/ photographer, and because he has some arctic/mountineering experience.

Who knows... I may get a story hour journal going if I think I can get up the gumption...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 19, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Kitana, I love the jazz singer/possible black widow angle. Starkweather is just going to LOVE your character! Maybe this could be a possible publicity stunt to help launch a movie career? She has money now she wants FAME! *




lol yeah I'm really starting to like her myself.  She sounds really unique.

Ok!   the black widow it is!

she's got tons of money, she wants to spend it - try and ingratiate herself with the upperclass - but that's not happening so she's thrown herself in different things after another to escape boredom.

The last expedition findings interest her, she loves publicity, and she does want to start a movie career - and restart her singing career.  So what the hell, give them the money, tag along, get some glory - should be easy right?

Maybe then those pesky newspapers will give her a better nickname than - the black widow?  At least she doesn't have to buy them out and try and get them print good stuff about her.  And the old man's annoying children will quit trying to get their lawyers to take back HER money...

She'll takes along a journalist, a photographer and possibly an assistant to keep a record of the trip and of her of course.  God what a woman...good luck everyone dealing with this diva.

Drugs, jazz, drink and smoke, baby...

Light me up...I'm ready to take a stroll down 5th Ave.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 19, 2003)

Byrons_Ghost said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I see someone else has seen Chicago. Sounds cool!
> 
> ...




lol haven't seen the film yet, but I WANT TO (and I'm listening to the music from it right now)!  hehe.  Great Gatsby comes to mind mostly for me.

want to be my journalist honey?  *winks*


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 19, 2003)

hey I got an even better idea

Maybe she needs to be unreachable by the children's lawyers for a certain period of time - so she goes on this expedition that her ex-husband financed, wrangling her way in at the last minute because if they don't, she's pulling the funding.


----------



## Fanog (Mar 19, 2003)

Kitana, you interested in a middle-aged Personal Assistant or chauffeur, who was in the military once, and is used to not being in the spotlights (and who might like to join you on this expedition for a little bit of his own reasons?  )

Fanog


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 19, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> *Kitana, you interested in a middle-aged Personal Assistant or chauffeur, who was in the military once, and is used to not being in the spotlights (and who might like to join you on this expedition for a little bit of his own reasons?  )
> 
> Fanog *




Hey I can always use an all purpose assistant/chauffeur/bodyguard 

Speaking of Chicago the film...I think I do like the name Roxie Hart for her - sort of conveys her personality well


----------



## zombiedude (Mar 20, 2003)

I really like the Black Widow idea and the fact that she has to escape her step children by going on the expedition is really cool.

BTW, I didn't see that you were thinking of a character who was a daredevil or thrillseeker like I made until after I posted.  So sorry if you wanted to go that way.  I never meant to step on your toes.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 20, 2003)

zombiedude said:
			
		

> *I really like the Black Widow idea and the fact that she has to escape her step children by going on the expedition is really cool.
> 
> BTW, I didn't see that you were thinking of a character who was a daredevil or thrillseeker like I made until after I posted.  So sorry if you wanted to go that way.  I never meant to step on your toes. *




LOL don't worry about it.

I like the black widow - she sounds like alot of fun...and a pain in the butt too...hehe....


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 20, 2003)

I'll go with the archeologist then


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 20, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Oh heck! Its ok to know the story but I was just wanting those who don't know the story to learn it fresh. (Spoiler alert) The story is can be found and read kinda like a mythos tome in the campaign. But really its no big woop! *



Well I will go ahead and give my character a few points of Cthulhu Mythos right off the bat then if you don't mind


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 20, 2003)

Shapermc said:
			
		

> *
> Well I will go ahead and give my character a few points of Cthulhu Mythos right off the bat then if you don't mind   *





Humm I just might let you do that


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 20, 2003)

I'll create a char in the next few hours and post it here then. No concept yet just some stats.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 20, 2003)

I don't know anything at all about the story so I will be as clueless as my character 

Maybe I'll even put my lowest score in her intelligence - lol - er a 6...oh boy...


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 20, 2003)

Humm, everyone go ahead and roll seven times for your stats and you can drop the lowest result.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 20, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Humm, everyone go ahead and roll seven times for your stats and you can drop the lowest result. *




for each stat?  or for a set of stats?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 20, 2003)

With each set of stats!  You roll 4d6 dropping the lowest die seven times and then you drop the lowest result from the seven. Then you allocate your 6 results to your 6 stats......my brain hurts.


----------



## anonystu (Mar 20, 2003)

Amazingly, this email roller page defaults to exactly 4d6x7, drop the lowest.

http://www.irony.com/mailroll.html


----------



## VorpalBunny (Mar 20, 2003)

Not a bad little program! I managed a 13, 15, 10, 10, 17, 16, 14 first roll...  If YS okay's the rolls I'll post my character with these stats ASAP.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 20, 2003)

Oh for those who are not in my Masks of Nyarlathotep game, here is a fun website to find character photos. It has tons of silent moviestar photos. Enjoy. 

Silent Gals & Gents


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 20, 2003)

That roller is fine by me. I am easy....well until I get you on the ice thousands of miles from no where with the last of your food about gone (Donner party anyone?) and don't froget the snow blindness and crevasses that drop a hundred feet and oh did I mention that the dogs where starting to act strange.........*insert evil laugh here*


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 20, 2003)

Here is a place to post your characters!

Starkweather-Moore Expedition


----------



## zombiedude (Mar 20, 2003)

*Evil laughter*

Why do I keep hearing evil laughter when I come to this thread?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 21, 2003)

ok 

Roxie Hart Rockefeller

I'll put up her stats when I'm finished but this should help with building links between characters.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: Evil laughter*



			
				zombiedude said:
			
		

> *Why do I keep hearing evil laughter when I come to this thread?
> 
> 
> *





muahahaahhahahahahaha.....


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 21, 2003)

Here is what I rolled:
Roll 1: 4, 6, 2, [1] = 12.
Roll 2: 6, 6, 3, [1] = 15.
Roll 3: [1], 4, 1, 2 = 7.
Roll 4: 5, 6, 3, [1] = 14.
Roll 5: 5, 6, [2], 5 = 16.
Roll 6: 6, 6, [2], 3 = 15.
Roll 7: [3], 5, 4, 4 = 13.

The only thing that I don't like is that 7  
I will put everything else up by this weekend.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 21, 2003)

Well Shapermc, you get to drop the 7 anyway so it's no big deal.


----------



## zombiedude (Mar 21, 2003)

*my rolls*

Here are my rolls

Roll 1: 5, 4, [1], 2 = 11.
Roll 2: 5, 2, 6, [1] = 13.
Roll 3: [2], 5, 6, 6 = 17.
Roll 4: 5, 6, 3, [1] = 14.
Roll 5: 2, 2, 2, [1] = 6.
Roll 6: 6, [2], 4, 5 = 15.
Roll 7: 6, [2], 6, 3 = 15.


My wife had surgery today, totally forgot she was having her tubes tied.  I'll post my character as soon as I can.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Mar 23, 2003)

I've posted the majority of my character, sans equipment, which I had a question about. First, are we handling income as per the book? And second, should we be buying all our various parkas and pitons and whatnot, or is the expediton supplying them?

[Edit: Thank God we dropped the lowest roll, I'd have been really clutzy with a 7 Dex...]


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 23, 2003)

Purchase anything you like with your savings but the expedition will be supplied with stuff like parkas and the like. But if you want to have some personal gear that is not dependant on what the expedition has you need to buy it  yourself.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 23, 2003)

I have noticed something as I looked over the some of the characters that have been posted already. Extra languages are covered under the Speak Languages skill. You don't get free languages dependant on you INT bonus like in regular D&D.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Mar 23, 2003)

Oh yeah, I forgot about that. There go my skill points...


----------



## Fanog (Mar 23, 2003)

Yellow Sign, I just posted my character background on the thread in the Rogue's Gallery. Since I don't have the CoC book, I would appreciate your help in building the stats for the character. Here's what I have so far.

Name: Antonie Louwman ("Anthony")
Occupation: ? - Offensive
Age: 53
Stats: Str 13, Dex 13, Con 14, Int 18, Wis 12, Cha 8.*
Skills: 1 rank in Pilot, quite a lot in heal. A bit of drive and intimidate. His large range of jobs might give him a big array of skills with a few ranks in each. Something that might make me useful on this trip? 
Feats: something brawling-related, some guns, don't know about general feats that might fit well. Is there a specific Sugery feat, just like in D20 modern?
Languages: Dutch, English, French

I hope this gives you enough info to put stats to him, thanks for the help. Please post or mail me with any questions that you might have, or add some things yourself. I wouldn't mind you tweaking the character up a bit, might make it more interesting to play, if I haven't made up everything myself. 

Fanog

* These are the stats I rolled. I didn't drop the lowest roll, I just couldn't see him having Cha 12+ with his problems and low self-esteem.
Roll 1: [4], 6, 4, 4 = 14.
Roll 2: 5, 2, 6, [1] = 13.
Roll 3: 5, 5, [2], 2 = 12.
Roll 4: 6, 6, 6, [2] = 18.
Roll 5: 6, 3, 4, [2] = 13.
Roll 6: [1], 5, 1, 2 = 8.
Roll 7: 6, [2], 3, 3 = 12.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Mar 23, 2003)

Courtesy of "The Call of Whatever", important safety tips for the upcoming voyage!  

How not to look like a penguin


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 24, 2003)

so guess Roxie's fox fur coat is not a good idea?



Hey is she too over the top?  Maybe I should make her a little more likeable as in the murder not so sensational.

I was thinking of having her father be one of those mob men - the flunkies, her mom is a one of those waitress/cigarette women in those illegal gambling places.  Basically grew up in the not so nice part of town.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 24, 2003)

I think Roxie is GREAT! I was just thinking about her wearing her expensive fur coat when everyone else is wearing a parka


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 24, 2003)

Umm sorry, exceptionally busy (and sh*tty) weekend.  

I will have a character up tomorrow.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Mar 24, 2003)

Ditto.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 24, 2003)

Fanong, I will make your character today and post him. Let me know what you think and if there is anything you want changed.

The Forsaken One, I noticed your character is 5th level. He should be 3rd. And Speak Languages (Egyptian Hierogyphs) while it might be in chacacter will not be very useful in Antarctica


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 24, 2003)

It is very incharacter since he's a tomb raider type and among the most interestng stuff in the world...

So it's IC and who knows what being able to read one hieroglyph might help to understand another which you might find 

And just the HD was flawed, the rest was ok, my bad.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 24, 2003)

Thats fine by me!


----------



## zombiedude (Mar 25, 2003)

OK, I have my reg stats figured, plus my san, since it is 5x your wis, buy do you do the rest of the stuff like Will and HP like 4th ed, or do you do them differently in D20?


----------



## anonystu (Mar 25, 2003)

Just wanted to let you know: not dead, not dead at all (yet).

I will post in a day or two, after the other two or three characters go up.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 25, 2003)

yep

Roxie's stats will go up tonight


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 25, 2003)

Sorry I am really busy, and I may not be able to post for a few days.  If you have any further questions email me at mwmson@hotmail.com.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Mar 26, 2003)

YS - my WWI flyboy turned soldier of fortune is up in the characters thread.  If, when everyone's characters are posted you think we need another academic type more than a soldier-type I have another professor (a geologist) in the on-deck circle - I don't mind switching out the pilot for the professor.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 26, 2003)

well

Roxie's got some surprises

her stats are up...don't know what to do for the rest of the equipment though - definitely will have the faux fur coat!


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 26, 2003)

For those without the rule book (Fanog and Zombie Dude) here is how you get your BAB, hit points, saves, etc.....

You can be either a Defense Option or a Offensive Option character. There are no classes in COC d20. Here is what you would get stat wise with each at 3rd level. 

*Defense Option*
BAB +1
Two of your saves will be at a base of +3, and the third at +1. 
You get a +2 Defense Bonus to your AC.

*Offensive Option*
BAB +3
One of your saves will be at at base of +3 and two at +1
You get a Weapon Proficiency Feat (Melee, Thrown, Pistol, Rifle, Shotgun, or Submachine Gun) of your choice. 

A 3rd level character will have 3 feats (2 at 1st level and 1 at 3rd)

Hit Dice are d6's with your first level giving you the max possible 
hit points. 

Starting Sanity is 5 x your Wisdom.

You get (8 + Int Bonus) x 4 skill points at first level and 8 + Int Bonus in skill points per level after that. 

You have 12 Class Skills dependent on your Profession. I will work up a list of your Class skills and if you want to change them just let me know.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 26, 2003)

Here are some Skill sets and Occupations for Fanog and Zombiedudes characters.


*Antonie Louwman*

Dutch Driver/Bodyguard (you have Dutch as your native language)

*Class Skills:*
Disable Device (Int)
Drive (Dex)
Heal (Wis)
Intimidate (Str or Cha)
Operate Heavy Machinery (Dex)
Pilot (Dex)
Repair (Int)
Search (Int)
Sense Motive (Wis)
Speak Language: English (Int)
Speak Language: French (Int)
Spot (Wis)

Feats:
Martial Artist (Brawling) (you do 1d4 normal damage with unarmed attacks instead of 1d3 subdual)
Weapon Proficiency: Pistol
Skill Emphasis: Heal (+3 bonus to skill)
*if you take Offensive Option you can take another Weapon Proficiency.

Oh PS.  
Because of your age (53) you would normally get -1 to STR,DEX,CON and +1 to INT, WIS, and CHA. I will allow you to take this or just leave your stats as they are. Or if you want you can change your age..the cut off is 50 for the stat adjustment.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 26, 2003)

*John "Razor" Rayburn* 

Explorer

*Class Skills:*
Balance (Dex)
Climb (Str)
Handle Animal (Cha)
Hide (Dex)
Jump (Str)
Listen (Wis)
Move Silently (Dex)
Search (Int)
Spot (Wis)
Swim (Str)
Use Rope (Dex)
Wilderness Lore (Wis)

Feats:
Weapon Proficiency: Melee Weapons
Weapon Proficiency: Rifle*
Track
Athletic (+2 to Climb and Swim Checks)

*This extra Weapon Proficiency is with being a Offensive Option character.


----------



## anonystu (Mar 27, 2003)

I've got my character, just need to make a name and find a picture. Tonight.


----------



## Fanog (Mar 27, 2003)

Yellow Sign,

I edited my post in the Rogue's Gallery to include Antonie's stats. I decided to keep the stats as they were, I'm actually fine with them. I'll just assume that the changes for age were already reflected in the rolls I made. 

Please let me know if the stats are right. I haven't worried about equip that much. I'll make a short list later, don't think Antonie has that much to spend anyway.

Antonie's stats 

Fanog


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 27, 2003)

Fanog, your character looks great! In fact everyone's characters looks great. It should be a very interesting game  !


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Mar 28, 2003)

I've put the finishing touches on my character, mostly equipment. I also traded the Endurance skill for Point Blank Shot, and guesstimated some income/savings.

So, I'm all set to fight shoggoths. When do we start?


----------



## zombiedude (Mar 29, 2003)

One last question before I complete my post, how do you figure your INT bonus?  Is it the same as in 4th ed, or do you do it differently?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 29, 2003)

Just like normal 3rd edition D&D. A Int of 14 is +2, 16 is +3, etc....


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 29, 2003)

Well I think Roxie is ready.

So what else do we need in order to start the madness?


----------



## anonystu (Mar 30, 2003)

Rachel is up. It took a bit of thinking to get the background I wanted, but I'm pretty happy with where it went. I'm not an expert on this time period, so if you spot anything jarringly out of place, let me know. I also cut it a bit short at the end, so if you want to know more about that time period, just ask. Equipment, I'll think about soon.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Mar 30, 2003)

I thought a psychiatrist was a good idea until I saw that she studied under Skinner. Yipe!

"No really, I don't need treatment, it's ok. What are you doing with those wires?"


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 1, 2003)

Sorry my internet access at work has been acting up lately. I will get the game going by the end of the week. Everyone's characters look great!


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 1, 2003)

Here is a list of the characters that have been posted so far. 

*Roxie  Hart Rockefeller* (played by KitanaVorr) Jazz Singer/Rich Dame. 

*Gerard Moore*  (played by The Forsaken One) Archeologist

*Richard Lawton*  (played by Byrons_Ghost) Journalist

*Antonie Louwman*  (played by Fanog) Bodyguard for Miss Hart

*John "Razor" Rayburn*  (played by zombiedude) Explorer

*Thatcher Colt*  (played by VorpalBunny) Pilot

*Rachel Paulos*  (played by anonystu) Psychologist


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 1, 2003)

Here are some quick observations as I look over the characters.

KitanaVorr, 
Roxie's Sanity is 70%, AC 13, Init. +3. You might consider taking the Wealth feat it would provide that money that your character should have or is it still tied up in the courts?

zombiedude,
Is Razor a defensive option character? Roll your hit points, 6+2d6+6. Init. +2. You need your saves figured.

VorpalBunny
Thatcher can have another feat since he gets a Weapon Proficency Feat for being a offensive option character. 

annoystu,
Rachel's AC is 12 since she gets a +2 AC for being a defensive option character.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 2, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Here are some quick observations as I look over the characters.
> 
> KitanaVorr,
> Roxie's Sanity is 70%, AC 13, Init. +3. You might consider taking the Wealth feat it would provide that money that your character should have or is it still tied up in the courts?
> ...




I wasn't sure whether or not to take the wealth feat - if her money is tied up in the courts or not.  I would think they might be if the children are trying to contest the will but I'm not really sure.  Maybe that's why she's off on the expedition?  Then when (if) she hits 6th level I can take the wealth feat then to indicate she got her money out of the courts?  What do you think? Would it be more useful to take it now?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 2, 2003)

That sounds pretty good to me. Your wealth will not mean much when your in Antartica anyway


----------



## zombiedude (Apr 2, 2003)

>>>Is Razor a defensive option character? <<<

Yep, I figure him getting spooked kinda drained the fight right outta him.  He will fight to save himself if cornered, but he isn't "gung ho" to kill things anymore.  Besides, he really isn't expecting to get embroiled in combat on the expedition.  He's there to try and get his spark back, he's hoping get a thrill on the ice.  Aside from all that, he does have a penchant for knives and such, and in fact cannot get by without them.  He should be more defensive than not.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 3, 2003)

Ok, I am going to get the game started by this weekend. If you have any questions about your characters just ask. Shapermc is away at the moment so I will fit his character in when he gets back. Finish up any last minute stats and backgrounds and we will be on our way. 

Good luck and God's speed.....your going to need it.


----------



## Shapermc (Apr 3, 2003)

Bahh I am back  

That sucked.  I had just way too much work.  

Ok I will have a professor up soon, sorry again.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 4, 2003)

I believe Roxie's done.

Can't wait for the terror to begin, Yellow Sign!


----------



## zombiedude (Apr 4, 2003)

At least there isn't any more of that evil laughing going on anymore . . . .


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 6, 2003)

Ok everyone the game has started!

Beyond the Mountains of Madness 

You have been contacted and/or you are seeking a position on the expedition. The final interveiws are being conducted at the Amherst Hotel in New York City. You have arrived at a crowded reception area at the hotel. Dozens of people sit and walk about the richly decorated meeting area. So to start have your characters arrive at the reception area and be seated. You all will be sitting close to each other so do your introductions and such. Roxie, you and Anotine Louwman, your bodyguard, will arrive and "spring" on Starkweather and Moore that you are going along or you will pull your husband's financal suppport that he had promised. I hope thats ok. If you dont have your character posted you can join as soon as he/she is posted.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 7, 2003)

enter Roxie

ok I tried to replicate the hyperbole of the 1920's style in my writing -- hehe hope you like it.   And I will apologize ahead of time for Roxie - er she is very crude -- having been raised in the environment that she had been 

The music link is for Real Player

Enjoy!


----------



## Fanog (Apr 7, 2003)

Here's to a nice game for everyone. I'm really looking forward to this and curious to see what will happen. 

Yellow Sign, I haven't done much about money and such, but I edited my post in the duty roster to add the stuff that Antonie has on him at the moment. I hope all of this is okay.
Once we're actually preparing for the expedition I'll add some more to my equipment list, to reflect things I've brought from home or bought just for the occasion. 

Fanog


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 8, 2003)

Its like watching a train wreck about to happen - horrified but fascinated and unable to prevent it.

I have a feeling this is the start of a long and beautiful friendship...


----------



## Fanog (Apr 8, 2003)

Well, she's something all right. 

Fanog


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 8, 2003)

OMG Kitana!!! Your going to give Starkweather a stroke if you keep that up! 


PS. Love the sound files.....I could just see Roxie swinging those hips of hers


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm just biding my time until I can throw in the "take me or else I yank the funding" line -- I've got a good one worked out



well at this rate - I don't know if some team members might not meet an untimely death before we even reach any cthulhu mythos-worthy events!

hehe

I figured she would be the best person to get Rachel into the expedition since after Roxie invited herself, I doubt Starkweather will be so inclined to let another woman enlist


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 8, 2003)

testing new sig.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 9, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *testing new sig. *




LOL!

oh dear...


----------



## anonystu (Apr 11, 2003)

I deeply apologize, but I am organizing a reunion for this weekend, and that explains my slow participation this week, and my inability to post till Sunday. After that, clear sailing! Again, sorry for the inconvienence.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 11, 2003)

anonystu said:
			
		

> *I deeply apologize, but I am organizing a reunion for this weekend, and that explains my slow participation this week, and my inability to post till Sunday. After that, clear sailing! Again, sorry for the inconvienence. *




Don't worry!

Roxie won't let Rachel be left behind...she's her new bosum buddy now!

And I have a feeling Roxie is going to need it...Don't like that look in Starkweather's eye.  I'm sure he's about to do a few unpleasant things.


----------



## Shapermc (Apr 11, 2003)

Bahh!!!!  I promise to get into this game soon!  Crap! Sorry


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 11, 2003)

Shapermc said:
			
		

> *Bahh!!!!  I promise to get into this game soon!  Crap! Sorry  *




aw take your time, we'll be still be here.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 14, 2003)

Hey!

Wakie wakie people!


----------



## zombiedude (Apr 17, 2003)

Snore, snort, huh?  Wuzzah?  Ah'm awake!


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 17, 2003)

Shapermc and The Forsaken One are you still interested in playing?


----------



## Fanog (Apr 19, 2003)

Yellow Sign, is it possible to also get an update for Mr. Moore?
I was hoping to see how he reacted to Antonie's words before I made a new post...

Fanog


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 20, 2003)

Done


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 20, 2003)

I found a site that might be useful.  It lists some jazz-age slang that we could use to pepper our language with and make our posts more fun!

http://home.earthlink.net/~dlarkins/slang-pg.htm


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Apr 23, 2003)

Here's another one, with sources mostly drawn from hardboiled literature. A lot of the terms are probably fictional, but hey, it's only a game, right?

http://www.miskatonic.org/slang.html 

A few historical tidbits (because I got bored at work and decided to hit Google):

Congress actually passed the amendment to repeal prohibition in early 1933, but the states didn't finish ratifying it until December. The first fully "wet" day was 1-1-1934, which will give us something to look forward to if we make it back alive.

There was a "beer bill" passed in April of 1933 which declared that 3.2% beer was not considered intoxicating, and therefore not subject to Prohibition. Pretty accurate, in my experience.

There was a rash of Nessie sightings in 1933 and 1934, starting in April or so. The first and most famous photograph, the one with the head & neck sticking out of the water, was also taken in 1933.

And, finally, I've found that Life magzine wasn't started until 1936, and will hereafter be referred to simply as "the magazine". My bad.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 23, 2003)

National Geographic Society began in 1888 so you can be from that magazine.  It fits more the expedition adventure.

_The National Geographic Society is the world’s largest nonprofit scientific and educational organization.  The first group included geographers, explorers, teachers, lawyers, cartographers, military officers, and financiers—all learned, well-traveled men distinguished by a love of knowledge and a thirst for discovery and achievement. As one of them pointed out, they were the “first explorers of the Grand Canyon and the Yellowstone, those who had carried the American flag farthest north, who had measured the altitude of our famous mountains, traced the windings of our coasts and rivers, determined the distribution of flora and fauna, enlightened us in the customs of the aborigines, and marked out the path of storm and flood._

http://www.nationalgeographic.com/


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 23, 2003)

It's funny you should mention the National Geographic Society magazine. I just picked up a CD rom set of all the National Geographic magazines from the beginning to the 1990's. It has alot of 1930's articles on Antarctic exploration in it with tons of great pictures. 

Once everyone is finished with the Meet and Greet portion of the game we will get started with the meat of the campaign. I have not heard from The Forsaken One and Shapermc lately and VorpalBunny had to bow out due to personal matters. I am inviting one more player to join and that should be that party. 

Everyone has great characters and I am very pleased with the mix.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 24, 2003)

What happened to Anonystu?


----------



## DallasPA (Apr 25, 2003)

*Yes definitely interested*

Yes I am interested please give me a simplified background, and character types to choose from.

Thanks 
Dallas


----------



## zombiedude (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi guys

Just letting you all know that my son has surgery in Pittsburgh Friday morning, and if all goes well I will be away from my comp for 2 days.  Hopefully, I will be back by Sun. so you all get a break from that crab, Rayburn! 

Thanks

ZD


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 25, 2003)

Hope it goes well for you!

My mom is having surgery tommorrow too.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 25, 2003)

Well with a new player and severel people away, I am going to hold off posting anything until Monday. 

Dallas, build a 3rd level Call of Cthulhu d20 character using 4d6 dropping the lowest die for stats. Character wise we have the following so far. A general background can be found near the beginning of this thread.

Jazz Singer/Rich Widow
Her Bodyguard/Assistant
Female Psychologist/Doctor
Outdoorsman/Explorer
Reporter/Photographer for The National Geographic


Shapermc was going to do a Mistatonic Professor but I have not heard from him. The Forsaken One is also AWOL with his geology professor.


----------



## DallasPA (Apr 25, 2003)

Thinking about running a Jesuit Priest, he always dons his full black garb.  As an undergrad he received a BS in geophysics from MIT, but he later decided to enter the priesthood after several of his friends got killed in a terrible hunting accident.  Only one other person besides himself survived the shattering ordeal.

Do you think this character would fit in!!!

Thanks 
Dallas


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 25, 2003)

DallasPA,
 Sounds great to me.


----------



## DallasPA (Apr 25, 2003)

Yellow Sign,

Where should I post my character stats?


Thanks
Dallas


----------



## DallasPA (Apr 26, 2003)

Yellow sign,

Never mind read earlier postings and found the link, character will be uploaded by saturday.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 26, 2003)

Welcome to the gang, Dallas


----------



## DallasPA (Apr 26, 2003)

Greetings,

Thanks kitana, I am happy to be part of the gang.  I rolled up my stats for my character this afternoon.  I am usually all thumbs but i did exceptionally well today!!!  This are the numbers as they fell


6,5,3,1 = 14
5,5,4,1 = 14
6,4,3,1 = 13
6,6,5,3 = 17
6,6,5,1 = 17
5,4,2,1 = 11
6,5,4,3 = 15

Will complete the rest of character generation and post at the link above.


----------



## DallasPA (Apr 28, 2003)

Greetings,

I hope I'm not holding things up.  I posted most of my character early this morning.  I just needed to do my equipment list and add a detailed background.  Hopefully I will have this complete later today.


Dallas


----------



## Fanog (Apr 29, 2003)

Hi Dallas, nice to have you with us.

Kitana, you're not going to make this easy for me, are you?  

Fanog


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 29, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> *Hi Dallas, nice to have you with us.
> 
> Kitana, you're not going to make this easy for me, are you?
> 
> Fanog *




Never!

 

And you know you like it that way!


----------



## Fanog (Apr 29, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *And you know you like it that way! *



 

Fanog

P.S. (to make this post something more than just a smiley.) I didn't really know if Roxie had been like this for the past two years, or if she was just feeling especially, er,  'familiar' today. Which one is it, for my information?


----------



## DallasPA (Apr 29, 2003)

Greetings,

Thanks Fanog, well my character is complete except for detailed background.  Hopefully I will complete that today.  Besides that I'm ready to Lock and Load, uhm uhm, excuse me I mean Rock and Roll.  hehehehehe


Dallas


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 29, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Fanog
> ...




Whichever you want it to be to make Tony's life a bit more interesting, just hint it in your post.  I can swing either way just fine.  (And btw so can Roxie)


----------



## Fanog (Apr 29, 2003)

Well, if she had been like this for the past two years, Antonie would have grown accustomed to it and would just ignore it for the most part. He'd just  feel just slightly uncomfortable, but wouldn't worry about it. Where's the fun in that?  

So, there probably a good reason why she's acting up all of a sudden (or maybe he just never noticed it earlier). Surprise me... 

Fanog


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 29, 2003)

Ok People, here is a updated roster list of characters/players in the game. 

*The Players*

*Roxie Hart Rockefeller* - Jazz Singer/Rich Widow: Played by KitanaVorr.

*Richard Lawton* - Journalist/Photographer: Played by Byrons_Ghost.

*Antonie Louwman* - Roxie's Bodyguard: Played by Fanog.

*John "Razor" Rayburn* - Explorer/Outdoorsmanlayed by  zombiedude.

*Father Richard Steele* - Jesuit Priest/Geologist: Played by DallasPA.


I have not heard anything from The Forsaken One and Shapermc about playing. If they show up I will try and fit them in. 

DallasPA ,you can show up at the reception and introduce your character to everyone. Once everything is finished with the reception, I will get the ball rolling. 

Thanks everyone for their patience. I have been wrestling with this game for a while trying to fit things together and make it workable for a PBP game. It is quite a adventure but needed to be adjusted abit for PBP.


----------



## DallasPA (Apr 29, 2003)

Greetings,


I will read thru all the earlier entries asap, I will do my first in game post this evening.  See you all in the game.

Dallas


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 30, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> *Surprise me...
> 
> Fanog *




of course  

Roxie is..._complex_...hehe...


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 30, 2003)

Dallas, your character looks fine but for a few things. He would not be a Cardinal. A Cardinal is basically a high level administrative assistant to the Pope. Father Steele would most likely just be a regular priest. Also the note from the Arch-Bishop mentioned your knowledge of Geology not the Occult. I hope that helps.


----------



## DallasPA (Apr 30, 2003)

Yellow Sign,

No problem I will make the necessary adjustments, thks

Also I made a slight mistake, Moore is given a sealed envelope and Steele doesnt know its contents.  Steele just read the note which was attached to the envelope telling him to report to Mr Moore and to deliver the sealed envelope to him.  Did it this way to allow some leway for me to be worked into the story.

Hope I'm not making things difficult!!!!
Dallas


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 30, 2003)

No the letter was a great idea. Moore does not know that you don't know the contents of the letter so he is reacting to it as if you did know.....you know?


----------



## zombiedude (Apr 30, 2003)

Dallas, just wanted to say hi, and welcome to the group.  Don't get offended by anything Rayburn does, he's turning out to be a real jackass.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 30, 2003)

> Looks up and notices the entering priest
> 
> "Dear, lord. I do hope we aren't going to have a group prayer before setting off."




zombiedude!! I had to laugh out loud at that one!!


----------



## zombiedude (May 1, 2003)

Heh.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 1, 2003)

lol

beat me to it, damn you


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 7, 2003)

well

Roxie is going to spending alot of nights at her club (read "speak easy") singing, dancing, and boozing.  Anybody is welcome to join her as she offered an open invitation to the entire party.

She'll keep good old Tony by her side, unless he wants to go get the equipment for the trip because goodness knows Roxie doesn't know anything about that.


----------



## zombiedude (May 7, 2003)

Rayburn will spend his time studying the terrain they'll be heading into, he'll also try to get his hands on any info he can about the first expy, just so he can spot the mistakes they made and avoid them.  Otherwise, he'll spend his nights checking equipment and avoiding the others.


----------



## Fanog (May 8, 2003)

Antonie will do his job, which is basically following Roxie around. 

He's counting on the expedition leaders to get all of the necessary equipment, but he'll get him and Roxie some polar-proof clothing etc. - The personal stuff they'll need to be comfy down there.
He'll read in his evenings off, on the antarctic in general and on the workings of a few previous expeditions, among which the Lake-Dyer expedition.

Fanog


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 8, 2003)

I hate to do this but I am going to have to close down this game. I have been having a real hard time getting it off the ground so to speak. With 4 of the beginning players dropping or no showing and the shear size and scope of the adventure, I have been very frustrated with my start of the game. Don't get me wrong, the characters and players that I have are GREAT. It's nothing to do with yall. But I have come to the conclusion that this adventure needs to be done face to face. There is alot of information and roleplaying that needs to be done just to set up the game. I hope yall don't hold it against me for closing down the game. Again I am sorry but I just feel that needed to do this.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 8, 2003)

oh no

 

I thought it was going well - although a bit slow.  But you gotta do what you need to do.

Well I guess I shall just have to find a home for Roxie - can't give her up, she's a real treat.  Its been awesome so far, and I had a great time with everyone.

Perhaps another CoC adventure?  One that you can accommodate to the boards and we can use some of the characters so far created?


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 8, 2003)

............. 

sniff...sniff....I made Kitana frown......

ok.....I will give it another go....Roxie deserves a chance to shine and die insane in a arctic wasteland...It is a great adventure if I can get it started right.......

*backbone stiffening.......chest expanding*

Please ignore the my whining post and lets get going. 
I promise to pick up the pace and get this show on the road!!


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 8, 2003)




----------



## zombiedude (May 9, 2003)

Hey YS, if its missing players that has you down, then why not just start another thread saying that you need more people?  I'm sure more will join as soon as they hear what's going on, heck, I bet no one else asked to join after me just because you said 8 is enough.

Glad to see this is still a go!


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (May 9, 2003)

Sorry I missed the panic attack, YoS.  

Most of my schoolwork is over now, except for the finishing touches on the Java project. Let's just say I never want to hear the phrase "object oriented" ever again...

At  any rate, we've got what, two months of downtime before the gearing-up begins? Aside from the work with the magazine, I'm going to research the Miskatonic expedition, maybe even go down to the school for a bit. I'm particularly interested in finding survivors for interviews, getting a brief summary of what they went through and what their thoughts on our expedition are. Danforth or Dyer would be ideal, of course, but OOCly I strongly suspect that they won't be around.

I'd also like to get together with our own expedition members so that I can do some short profiles on them. Anyone who wants to can post a brief statement or interview summary, otherwise I can just go off the character backgrounds. All of this research will be for the major magazine spread we do in September for the launching of the expedition.

Finally, since I've never actually been to the arctic I'll be talking to other people I know who have, getting advice and learning what to expect. Maybe brush up on my piloting or radio skills if there's time.

And of course, I definately need to spend a lot of time doing the clubs with Roxie.  Oh, and the others in the group, I guess...


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (May 11, 2003)

Also:

September 27th... Wasn't the expedition supposed to leave on September 15th?


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 11, 2003)

My bad Bryon....It has been changed to July 27th.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (May 11, 2003)

Cool.  

"Hmm, is it me, Father, or has it suddenly gotten a lot hotter here?"


----------



## Fanog (May 11, 2003)

Oh My God. I'm terribly sorry, but I totally missed this thread, not subscribed... 

I want to say that I'm really glad that you decided to give it another go. This is my first CoC game, and I really like it so far. I can imagine that it's tough getting started, especially with this setup. 

For me personally, I must say that I hadn't really expected such a long intro, which might explain the fact that it went a bit 'bumpy' in the beginning. Didn't really know what to expect after the initial reception.

Anyway, just a big "Thank-you" for your continued effort in getting this game on the road. I'm still not sure what's ahead of us (except for lots of cold and insanity), but I'd really like to find out.  

Fanog


----------



## Fanog (May 12, 2003)

LOL, zombiedude. 

Nice, really nice.  

Fanog


----------



## zombiedude (May 12, 2003)

Huh, what'd I do now???


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 12, 2003)

lol

well ya'll left before Roxie could work some of her little magic into the mix


----------



## Fanog (May 12, 2003)

Sorry, Kit. We had a little 'guy'-talk. Nothing personal.  
I'll be there shortly, though (at least, I hope I get that chance.)

Zombiedude, I just liked your past post, and your comments about Antonie. Wanted to let you know that...

Fanog


----------



## zombiedude (May 12, 2003)

Oh, K.  Well it seems something is up.  Aint leavin after all.


----------



## zombiedude (May 12, 2003)

BTW, I can't tell you how much fun I'm having.  This is a great game so far, and everyone is really nailing their characters.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 12, 2003)

I just wanted to say I have really enjoyed Tony's and Razor's chat!! It is pure gold. I think it is important that the character's bond abit before all the terror starts up. Gives it a bit more of a edge. Now that Kitana is back  it should really start jumping!


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 12, 2003)

oh - there'll be some things 'jumping' alright...


----------



## zombiedude (May 13, 2003)

Is our Lady Shrink still in the game?


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 13, 2003)

I do't think so. I sent him a email asking if he was still in the game. Never got a reply. So no Lady Shrink.


----------



## zombiedude (May 13, 2003)

So, who all do we have?

Roxie
Antonie
Steele
Lawton
Rayburn

anyone else?


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 13, 2003)

zombiedude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Roxie
> Antonie
> ...




Thats the group so far.


----------



## zombiedude (May 17, 2003)

Whohoo, we can post again!!!


----------



## Fanog (Jun 2, 2003)

Hoe bad exactly is it, to be caught in that place? (not really sure how those sorts of things went back then...)

Fanog


----------



## Ming the Merciless (Jun 3, 2003)

Interesting game you got going!


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 3, 2003)

Fanog, 
 At most it would be a small fine. But it could generated some bad press for the expedition if it got to the newspapers.


----------



## DallasPA (Jun 6, 2003)

*Pace of game*

I love this adventure and my character, just wish we could pick up the pace.  This is killing me.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 6, 2003)

I am sorry Dallas but the slow pace is my fault. I have too many irons in the fire at the moment. (GM'ing 4 games and playing in 1) I think I am going to have to drop two of my games so I can concentrate on the others. Don't worry Kitana! I plan to keep on running both this and my Masks game!


----------



## zombiedude (Jun 7, 2003)

Glad yer keepin this game goin!                                                    Did I mention I'm glad???


----------



## DallasPA (Jun 12, 2003)

*I hate to whine*

But I guess we will have to adapt to one posting per week from our gamekeeper.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 12, 2003)

sorry...


----------



## zombiedude (Jun 12, 2003)

Hey YS, will th team be leaving via ship or plane?


----------



## Fanog (Jun 12, 2003)

Antonie has gotten a bit worried after talking to Rayburn. As such, he'll do a little more preparation than he originally intended. Specifically, he'll brush up on his medical and technical skills, mostly to learn the effects of extreme cold on people and to get to know the planes they'll be playing in.

(I don't think it will affect the game anything, mostly for flavor....)

Fanog


----------



## Miquiztli (Jun 12, 2003)

Any room in this game?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 12, 2003)

zombiedude,
 The expedition will be leaving by ship. 

Miquiztli,
 Sorry but the game is full at the moment. thanks for asking.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 18, 2003)

Are we on hold for the moment? I was hoping to get some more info out of McTighe before leaving....


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 18, 2003)

Dunno - I'm back though and ready for some more Roxie!


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 18, 2003)

That makes two of us!


----------



## Fanog (Jun 18, 2003)

Three...  

Fanog


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 19, 2003)

Hi people,
 I hate to do this but because of real life obligations, I will be unable to continue to run any of my games on these boards. I am very sorry to leave yall in the lerch like this.   But I am just unable to continue to give it the time and attention that you deserve. 


Yellow Sign


----------



## zombiedude (Jun 19, 2003)

um,     4


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 19, 2003)

Sorry to see you go Yellow Sign but completely understandable.

Who wants to try and recruit a new DM for this game?


----------



## Fanog (Jun 19, 2003)

Sad to see you go, but real life happens sometimes. 
Thanks for getting us together, and running what you did. I had a great time.

Another DM might be nice, although I don't know if anyone would be able to take over. It's worth a try, though... 

Fanog


----------



## zombiedude (Jun 19, 2003)

Well, I too would like to press on with the game so far.  Findin a GM who has MOM might night be easy, but let's give it a shot!

YS, it's been good pal, sorry ya hadta quit.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 20, 2003)

What does everyone else think about that?  Should we advertise?


----------



## Fanog (Jun 20, 2003)

Sounds like a good idea, to start. It's probably too much to hope for that a DM just wander by and happens to sense that this thread needs a DM.  

Edit: The other CoC campaign that Yellow sign ran, seems to have two people willing to run. Could we ask one of them?

Fanog


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 21, 2003)

Hm, I suppose I should do the decent thing and admit that I have copies of both Masks and Mountains. Though I haven't read more than like, 5 pages of Mountains, which is why I was hoping to play though it first. It's rare for me to find CoC materials I haven't played through.

I have run Masks before, but it looks like everything is taken care of for that.

Now, for the tricky bits:

1. I'd have to read Mountains, and that ain't no small thing. The book is roughly the size of my local yellow pages- it's easily the largest RPG book I own, or have even seen for that matter.

2. I've just started up my arcanis game, and the past few days have shown that I barely have time to keep up with that. And I'd say that is definately a prior commitment, at least from a GMing perspective.

3. My last CoC game crashed like Amelia Earhart's Cessna. Maybe it was the pacing, or the way I was trying to organize things, I don't know. It was my first time running a pbp.

So, I guess the long and the short of it is that I may be able to run if I had to. But there's no guarentees. So we should definately try to find someone first.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 21, 2003)

ok I will put up a thread asking for a DM - 

Here's the link to it.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=54232


----------



## DallasPA (Jun 22, 2003)

*New Gamemaster*

Hmmm,

Boy I was really hoping to play this one!!!!!  But if someone doesnt step up, and I can find a somewhere online to order Mountains of Madness, I would be willing to give it a try.


Dallas


----------



## zombiedude (Jun 23, 2003)

I, too, have put up an advertisment in some spots.


here's hopin'!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 24, 2003)

Hey

Check the other thread asking for a DM

Need to response to see what you think


----------

